# Monthly meeting, Northeast Georgia Orchid Society



## Catt Mandu (Jul 16, 2014)

The July meeting of the NGOS will be held on Sunday, July 20 at 2:00 pm, downstairs at the Georgia State Botanical Gardens conservatory in Athens, Georgia, 2450 S Milledge Ave, Athens, GA 30606, (706) 542-1244. More information on the State Botanical Garden of Georgia can be found here: http://botgarden.uga.edu/index.php

Please bring your show and tell plants or any other plants that you are having problems with or that you would like to discuss.

New members and visitors are always welcome, hope to see you there!


----------



## Catt Mandu (Aug 14, 2014)

The Northeast Georgia Orchid Society will have our August meeting on Sunday, August 17 at 2:00 pm in the downstairs room (normal location) at the Georgia State Botanical Gardens on South Milledge in Athens. More information on the State Botanical Garden of Georgia can be found here: Home | State Botanical Garden of Georgia

Dave Johnston (Jewell Orchids) will present a program on pest control.

Hope to see all of you there! Don't forget to bring your show and tell plants.


----------

